# Word ---&gt; PDF, aber Seitenformat beibehalten. Wie?



## NEMESIS-2004 (14. August 2007)

Ja, ich weiß, eigentlich gehört dieses Thema nicht in Gott & die Welt, aber es ist gerade verdammt dringend.
Also ich muss hier eine Doc-Datei in ein PDF umwandeln. Eigentlich kein Problem. Allerdings ist die Doc Datei nicht DINA4 sonder so ein anderes krankes Format. Wie kann ich die so umwandeln, dass später das PDF auch dieses Layout hat. Bei mir haben die PDF's immer DINA4 und dann etsteht halt ein großer Rand zum eigentlichen Text. HELP


----------



## bsekranker (14. August 2007)

NEMESIS-2004 am 14.08.2007 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> so ein anderes krankes Format


Geht es präziser? Ist es ein Normformat oder ein vom Benutzer frei gewähltes?


Ich hab es eben getestet - mit OpenOffice.org wird das Format (selbst ein frei gewähltes) beim PDF-Export ordnungsgemäß übernommen.


----------



## NEMESIS-2004 (14. August 2007)

bsekranker am 14.08.2007 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> NEMESIS-2004 am 14.08.2007 18:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist ein benutzerdefiniertes Format.
Bei mir wird das bei PDF immer als DIN A4 dargestellt *heul*
Ich benutze FreePDF XP.


----------



## skicu (14. August 2007)

NEMESIS-2004 am 14.08.2007 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich benutze FreePDF XP.


Bei mir hat bisher der PDF Creator immer besser funktioniert.

Hast du Office 03 oder 07? Für 07 gibts von Microsoft ein hübsches Plugin zum PDF erstellen.


----------



## NEMESIS-2004 (14. August 2007)

skicu am 14.08.2007 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> NEMESIS-2004 am 14.08.2007 18:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab Word 2000


----------



## Dimebag (14. August 2007)

Versuch's mal mit pdfcreator

http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/

Installiert sich als Drucker und macht auch nix kaputt


----------

